# diaphragm



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

Would you switch from a diaphragm to birth control pills if you had two UTIs in a year? I don't really trust charting 100%. I do chart, but use the diaphragm as a backup. What would do? When I used bc pills I did get a lot of yeast infections. So I'm not sure which is better.

Advice?


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

I wouldn't personally, but that's because I can't use hormonal birth control.


----------

